# Sohoveinor



## stebiz

<< Sohoveinor >>

This wording is on a hunting seal from the 13th Century. Does anybody know what it stands for please?


----------



## radagasty

Can you post a picture of the seal?


----------



## stebiz

radagasty said:


> Can you post a picture of the seal?



Sure


----------



## Cagey

I don't think this is Latin.  I've asked the moderators of the All Languages forum whether they can take it. 

In the meanwhile, anyone who has a suggestion is welcome to post it.  Perhaps we are misreading the letters.

*Added*: I would expect the letters to be backwards on a seal, but the R is facing in the right direction.


----------



## stebiz

Cagey said:


> I don't think this is Latin.  I've asked the moderators of the All Languages forum whether they can take it.
> 
> In the meanwhile, anyone who has a suggestion is welcome to post it.  Perhaps we are misreading the letters.
> 
> *Added*: I would expect the letters to be backwards on a seal, but the R is facing in the right direction.



Hi,

The reason the R is the right way is because I flipped the image to make it easier to read.

Here's what it looked like before. Also if you see this you'll see that SOHOV has something to do with hunting. Really appreciate your help guys.


----------



## stebiz

Sorry link wouldn't work


----------



## CapnPrep

_Sohou_ is Anglo-French or (Middle) English: 


> An Anglo-Norman hunting call, probably of purely exclamatory origin. […] A call used by huntsmen to direct the attention of  the dogs or of other hunters to a hare which has been discovered or  started, or to encourage them in the chase; hence used as a call to draw  the attention of any person, announce a discovery, or the like." (OED)


See also in the MED: _so-hou_, interj.

_Einor_ (actually looks like _Ainor_ to me) could be a proper name, e.g. family name.


----------

